# IT career advice!



## true2uroots

Hi everyone I'm new to the forum but have been reading around the forums for awhile now and decided on finally making an account. As of right now I am currently in the military (marines) but have about a year left before my active time is over with and I just now realize getting into the IT field is something i want to pursue but still debating on what field to get into. I got my Comptia A+ certification back in 2009 but it was a month long course I was volun-told to do that I never took seriously to begin with but still passed it. But now I want to further myself into getting a career in this. I'm in the communications field and my job is a telephony operator basically a phone guy. Programing phones on switch and running phone lines and fixing lines and replacing Cat 5 if they get messed up. I know I could get a job in telecommunications but that job just doesn't seem interesting for a life career for me. I also bought mike myers n+ book for me to self study an test out myself somewhere I figured that'd be next good cert to get. So if anyone has any advice or opinions on how to further myself in IT that'd be great!


----------



## greenbrucelee

yes the N+ should be your next step then look at MCTS windows t. The 70-680 exam to be exact.


----------



## true2uroots

greenbrucelee said:


> yes the N+ should be your next step then look at MCTS windows t. The 70-680 exam to be exact.


Cool thank you! Should i get security+ too?


----------



## greenbrucelee

getting the security+ would be a good idea yes but generally you should have a bit of networking experience (in a job) before doing it.


----------

